# How to update to some current source on 8-stable



## everypot (Apr 3, 2010)

There is a new driver for my wifi card in the current source: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/svn-src-head/2010-February/014819.html
 I want to use this driver on 8-stable. Just wondering if it's possible/safe to update the source (cvsup) with head tag. Or if there is a better way? Thanks.


----------

